

Unionen (www.unionen.se): 15.9% improvement on other - RexDixon
http://www.abtests.com/test/38003/other-for-unionen-www-unionen-se

======
unwind
If anyone wonders, Unionen (literally "The union") is the second largest trade
union in Sweden, with roughly half a million members. It was formed in 2008 by
the merger of two older unions (HTF and SIF).

------
carbocation
This isn't just a test between paragraph and bullet format, though. I found
the bulleted text to be much more meaningful. The paragraph talked about why
the union was great (we're big, we want to make life better, etc). The bullets
talked about what they could do for you (actionable things like job coaching,
and "Income insurance that guarantees you 80% of your salary"). The text
within the bullets is much more compelling!

------
snewe
They should report whether 5.3 is statistically different from 4.6 given the
two sample sizes.

------
Asa-Nisse
Now just let me alter those statements for you and explain to the swedish
workforce why unionen et'al was one of the big reasons we now have a reality
of losing volvo, saab and sony-ericsson from swedish borders. That would
REALLY make a difference.

------
Quarrelsome
Well yea, the second example "talks in their terms". When you're talking to a
potential customer you should always be trying to use their perspective and
not yours. You don't even need A/B tests to work that out.

------
patio11
Somebody just made a conservatively a few million bucks in about an hour's
worth of work.

What A/B testing software do _you_ use? ;)

